# Stopping Finches Breeding



## MDB (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello
I am after some advise with my Finches, I am very new to keeping birds, I bought an aviary in the Summer and I have 2 pairs of Zebras and 1 pair of Bengalese, with also 2 Canary's

My problem is that my Bengalese have just raised 7 chicks and they are all fab colours and lovely little birds, but they have just today started making another nest, also one of my Zebra pairs have abandoned their nest with 1 egg in and have also started building again. the other Zebra pair have chicks that are doing well.

As it is getting near to Winter I don't really want them to breed any more, and I didn't know what to do. I thought of taking down the nest boxes and baskets, but they always go into these at night, they have a big night box at the end of the aviary, but they don't seem to like going in there.

Also can any one tell me when is the best time to rehome my Bengalese chicks they were born early August, they are feeding themselves but still beg to be fed by the Parents

Many thanks


----------

